# Captain for charter?



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking into a charter (first ever) vacation and will need a captain.

1. Do they stay on the boat the whole time or go back on forth only for moving between places?

2. Any ballpark on how much they add to the cost?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

1. They stay on the boat.
2. Not sure, never used one.

Why do you think you need a captain? BVIs is very easy sailing if you havge some decent experience. I have seen people bareboat there that did not know much about sailing.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, I was just making an assumption. I have a 1 week learn to sail course and about another week worth of being on a sailboat.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I would get a Captain, unless you hire your own, the charter company will be able to give you the rates for crewed VS Bareboat. And it varies greatly. Some charter companies would not allow bareboat with only 1 week of experience.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

If the "learn to sail" course is touted as being all that's necessary for you to bareboat charter, then they had darned well better be willing to let you charter one of their boats the following week. Otherwise they are clearly misrepresenting their course!

A captain, as mentioned, stays on the boat. Cost is typically somewhere between $150-$200 per day. And it is customary to tip him, in addition.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry if I wasn't clear, I meant that a 1 week learn to sail course (10 yrs ago) and another week on a sailboat (last summer) is my experience level.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The Charter companies are probably going to require a Captain, if that's all the sailing you've ever done. Many will rent you a bareboat when you're fresh out of a legit week long liveaboard course. Ten years later, if you've not kept up with your skills, they would understandable worry. Sounds like you may be too.

However, if you think you can handle it and have a bit more experience to show, they may only require that you spend your first day with a Captain aboard to essentially check you out. If you and they find you are safe, they'll let you taker her alone from there.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, and he will expect you to feed him. You don't have to pay for restaurant meals for him, if you go to a restaurant. Including him in your provisioning, and so feeding him on-board, however, will be expected.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

In the BVI skippers can be 'partial' - i.e. a couple of days to refresh and teach as well then they leave you on your own. 

You can work with the company and make that an option.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, I've heard back from one company so far and they brought up the take a captain for a day or two option. I think I'd be pretty comfortable with that, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Besides feeding, most companies require that you have a place for the Capt to sleep as well. Keep that in mind when booking your vessel. Not all Capts consider above deck on a rainy night as an acceptable place to sleep....

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## SwissMiss (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello from Switzerland!
New to this idea and would appreciate any help or advice. We plan to visit our daughter in Haiti, late May, and would like to arrange a charter for our family (three adult children and my husband and I) NO SAILING experinence.

Therefore, would like to hire a captain and boat. Any suggestions?


----------



## dvines (Mar 22, 2006)

You would need another course titled "Bareboat Chartering" and some local experience logged before any reputable company would turnm you lose with an expensive vessel. It is for your protection as you will be responsible for losses and damage.....
Where are you wanting to sail?


----------



## SwissMiss (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, I don't think to have expressed myself very well. Sorry! I certainly do not want to sail, only charter a boat with a captain! My three children (21-25) are quite able bodied and would be glad to help, under the direction of an experienced skipper!


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

No, you expressed yourself just fine. Can't get much more clear than "would like to hire a captain and boat."

I can't make any specific recommendations about what charters you might find in and around Haiti, but most bareboat charter companies will provide you with a captain if you want one, or you could look for a "crewed charter," which (obviously) includes crew in the cost.

This is a reputable company that arranges charters of all sorts, almost anywhere. You might try contacting them. http://ed-hamilton.com/

Good luck.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

SwissMiss said:


> Hello from Switzerland!
> New to this idea and would appreciate any help or advice. We plan to visit our daughter in Haiti, late May, and would like to arrange a charter for our family (three adult children and my husband and I) NO SAILING experinence.
> 
> Therefore, would like to hire a captain and boat. Any suggestions?


There are very few options in Haiti. IMHO, it's not a great place to charter.

I'd fly to nearby USVI or, better, the BVI and charter there. Many, many options, including captains.

Bill


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

One other option for those with limited experience might be a flotilla charter.


----------



## OxKaufman (Apr 3, 2013)

When and where do you plan chartering?


----------



## SwissMiss (Apr 14, 2013)

One of our sons broke his leg and had to be operated. Sailing not an option this year. Thanks anyway.


----------



## yachtguy (Jun 7, 2013)

To utchuckd: 

Keep in mind you have to feed the captain and provide a place for him to stay aboard. I have a lot of charter experience, but used a captain in Greece because I wasn't familiar with the area. It was great. When we arrived in a crowded harbor, he called his friend, the dockmaster, and a space appeared miraculously. We got water at the local rate, not the tourist rate, and he sent us to some great restaurants off the tourist path.

Something you should consider is combining a captain with charter instruction. Most of the sailing schools offer either ASA or US Sailing certification during a one-week charter. You're already paying for a captain: you might as well add a few hundred dollars to get a certificate that will be acceptable to charter companies in the future. Remember that a captained charter doesn't count for sailing experience with most of them, but a certificate does.


----------



## Barbie8Ken (Aug 11, 2013)

yachtguy said:


> To utchuckd:
> 
> I have a lot of charter experience, but used a captain in Greece because I wasn't familiar with the area. It was great. When we arrived in a crowded harbor, he called his friend, the dockmaster, and a space appeared miraculously. We got water at the local rate, not the tourist rate, and he sent us to some great restaurants off the tourist path.


We enjoy sailing all over in foreign waters and never considered hiring a local captain before, but your points make great sense and a very good reason for us to consider that. After all, getting a boat slip and a popular marina with local rates for water and dock space can pay for the captain! Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## SwissMiss (Apr 14, 2013)

btrayfors said:


> There are very few options in Haiti. IMHO, it's not a great place to charter.
> 
> I'd fly to nearby USVI or, better, the BVI and charter there. Many, many options, including captains.
> 
> Bill


Yeah, we were rather astonished by the harbors. Not exactly the type of place
to find proper boat slips or supplies. However, the Haitians are extraordinarily proud and hospitable, despite their horrific situation. Unfortunately, we did come across a RIVER of trash, within their Caribbean, coming from Cité Soleil. Truly sad and concerning. Whether you are a humanitarian, or not, we MUST try to stop this type of pollution, or you can kiss your sailing goodbye. :-((


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

A river of trash is a disturbing image!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Haiti is a deeply disturbing contry to visit. A very corrupt beaucracy esp. at high levels and unbelievable poverty. 

But it produces some great sailors. You see them tacking out of Nassau harbour in home built boats with no engine and recycled sails patched with flour sacks to head down through the Bahamas and back to Haiti with a cargo of who knows what.


----------

